

ESA's VEGA rocket just exploded - kbronson
https://www.jottit.com/n6mw3/

======
ColinWright
At 14:00 GMT the BBC web site and the ESA web site are still announcing a
flawless test flight.

Edit: Nothing on the ESA twitter feed: <https://mobile.twitter.com/esa>

Edit: Even though it claims the explosion was at about 13:30, ESA was still
tweeting about success at 14:00. Seems pretty clear this is a hoax, or
blogspam, or similar.

------
angelortega
I've also seen this referenced on Twitter. What's going on? The real-time
video on ESA site seems hanged up...

~~~
ColinWright
Please provide a link - I've found nothing.

<https://mobile.twitter.com/searches?q=vega+explode> returns no results.

Edit: Thanks for your link but it just points back to this same page, it's not
supporting evidence.

Edit: The alleged "More information" from the same Twitter account is simply a
link to what is clearly a computer generated image of a launch. Not credible.

This appears to be a traffic generating scam/hoax.

~~~
angelortega
This is the link I saw:

[https://twitter.com/#!/carlosdelcasti2/status/16906170159189...](https://twitter.com/#!/carlosdelcasti2/status/169061701591896064)
(it's in spanish).

------
jobangeborg
Is this true? I cannot confirm this, as the link there does not clarify much.

~~~
skykooler
As far as I can find, there is nothing to support this. I think this is just
an attempt to bring traffic to his/her website.

~~~
angelortega
I don't think so, as Jottit is an instant web page creator and it doesn't seem
to be any ad there. Why bother? Just trolling? I'm amused.

